# Mini Lop near State College, Pennsylvania



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 26, 2013)

Today was quite an exciting day for this bunny! She was found running in an alley in town. The person who picked her up said she ran right up to her and spent the day relaxing and hanging out in their home. Unfortunately, they are unable to keep her, so I offered a safe, warm home here for the time being.

However, I don't have space to keep her permanently. She is broken chinchilla in color (maybe sable chin, she has a brownish hue) and appears to be purebred Mini Lop. She is mature, but doesn't seem very old...I would guess maybe 2 years, if that.

Seems friendly, but very scared after all the moving around today. She'd box my hand when I reached in the cage to pet her, but settled as soon as my hand made contact. She "flipped over" easily and laid in my arms comfortably while I checked teeth, nails and gender. So she is used to being handled, but I have a feeling she's been out and about for awhile...either an escaped pet or a dumped pet. Probably will need some TLC to regain people's trust.

She is available free to a good home, serious inquiries only please. I am located about 40 minutes away from State College, PA.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 27, 2013)

You're both in our prayers.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for thinking of us.  I have had a few inquiries, but waiting until after Easter to rehome her (just incase). I hope one of the homes works out!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 27, 2013)

Hope you find the perfect home for her! She is a lovely bunny girl!


----------



## jls207 (Mar 28, 2013)

I sent you a message! I'm from Philadelphia and am interested in finding a companion for my lionhead, Darwin.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 28, 2013)

Sent you an email.


----------



## James Maxwell (Apr 20, 2013)

I just lost my rabbit. I have an empty cage. Have you rehomed her yet?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 21, 2013)

She has found a new home.  Thank you for checking! If you're local to the area, I'd be happy to help you find another rabbit though.


----------



## dublainn16 (May 22, 2015)

I am very interested in this bunny! Is she still available?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 23, 2015)

dublainn16 said:


> I am very interested in this bunny! Is she still available?



This was posted two years ago.  She did find a new home.

Are you in the State College area? Feel free to email me at [email protected]. I'd be happy to help you find a bunny close to you.


----------



## Bunnylover123456 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi, we are very interested in giving your bunny a new home. Can you let us know some more information?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 10, 2017)

This post you are responding to is almost 4 years old. 

If you are looking for a bunny to adopt, perhaps someone here knows of a rabbit rescue in your area (if you'd like to let us know your general location).


----------

